# Pug-Papillon



## ghoti (Apr 29, 2008)

Here are some much wanted pictures of my new little guy. He doesn't have a name right now, but he is so cute.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Ooh, he IS cute! Is he a rescue??


----------



## ghoti (Apr 29, 2008)

No, unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), he's from a pet store. We went in to buy some cat food and fell in love with him, so we had to go back and buy him.

He was born on February 17 of this year, so he's that small and he's already over 2 months old.

My town seems to be quite good with finding homes for pets though. I'm quite happy it is that way here. People are quite willing to rescue dogs and cats here. My family and I have rescued 3 cats in total, and those three cats were so unique and interesting. I just loved them.

But yeah, this one was purchased.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cute pup!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

He's adorable! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

That pup is absolutely ADORABLE! Good luck with him and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## ~Yorkie~ (Apr 22, 2008)

AWWWW!!!!! He is soooo cute!!


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

It's...actually kind of cute, wow. Haha.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Before I clicked on the link I tried to picture what he would look like. He's so cute! Much cuter than anything I could come up with. lol


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

What a cutie! Hard to walk away from that face.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, he is cuter than I expected. I pictured a pug with long hair. lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm with Durb. Much cuter than I was expecting. I can see how it would have been hard to leave him in the pet store.


----------

